# New PSI Steampump pens



## JUICEDSS

Just arrived this afternoon.  Easy to make/assemble.  Very cool details.


----------



## pshrynk

Very nice!  How does that new mechanism work?  Smooth or jumpy?


----------



## JUICEDSS

pshrynk said:


> Very nice!  How does that new mechanism work?  Smooth or jumpy?



 The mechanism is smooth as silk. People get quite a kick out of seeing how it deploys the pen.


----------



## WriteON

Nice looking pens/blanks. Thanks for posting.....I ordered a 3pc kit.


----------

